

Lattice: Resilient sub-structure for your microservice - makmanalp
http://lattice.cf/index.html

======
twic
So it's made out of Cloud Foundry components, but it's not Cloud Foundry, or
part of Cloud Foundry, or a future version of Cloud Foundry? The FAQ actually
does a pretty good job of explaining this:

[http://lattice.cf/docs/index.html](http://lattice.cf/docs/index.html)

It seems to me that one way of looking at Lattice is that it's a jig for
running the core components of Cloud Foundry on a developer desktop or a
developer/test/sandbox/lab slice of a cloud. It makes doing so much easier
than running a complete CF. That ease comes from including fewer components,
and replacing BOSH with Terraform. As a result, it will make evaluation and
development of these components much easier.

That's not to say that Lattice is not suited to production use - i'm sure it
is. But i would guess that for a lot of people, it's a means to an end.

------
nyangosling
From Pivotal/Cloud Foundry, this was just announced at Sam Ramji's "The
Makings of a Modern Application Architecture" keynote at the O'Reilly Software
Architecture Conference.

~~~
makmanalp
Yay, fellow HN people! If you see me, say hi!

